# Never seen this kit here



## kingih (Aug 10, 2010)

Well im going to attempt to build the kit that has alot of meaning to me The Orange blossom special number 2 wheel standing pulling truck, I know most people could care less for this kit but i used to have a vhs tape with this truck in it and fell in love with it, actually have a t shirt with the truck on it but here she is in the box, lemme know your thoughts


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Your red X is showing, I assume you mean this one?










I built this kit years ago, actually built several of the puller kits including the multi engined Meister Brau. I believe they even had the turbine Green Monster puller as a kit at one time too.


----------



## kingih (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeppers that be it, im not aware of the green monster as a kit i know they did a rc tractor body and also made one in diecast, have any pics of them done?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I may be thinking of a contest model someone did, it might not have been a kit. Too bad, something like this kitbashed would have been fun.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have ALWAYS wonted to build a Pulling rid my self as well Like this one in this pick, and that one there as well Pete, I have to find that kit Some how now, the AMT with 5 Blown engines job there, MAN that would be So Sweet of a kit, Dint know they made one tell now, WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT PICK PETE ?????? (AMT Meister Brau)

I have to do some searching to see it I can find this kit here now, If anyone has it LET ME KNOW PLEASE, we can trade Or I will buy, One or the other.


But COOL BUILD Kingih, Should be a good show, Pete's right your Picture didn't come through, But that's the kits NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...

And This would be a nice build here,...AND IT COULD BE DONE easy I think..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian, here's a few current auctions...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-Ertl-19...=390305867217&ps=63&clkid=2830416207492403797

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-ERTL-Meister-Brau-1-25-tractor-pull-model-kit-/190557281840

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140597163669

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290609053703

I think it's only a 3 engine, not a 5.


----------



## kingih (Aug 10, 2010)

Got some things in primer and the frame painted, just a general test fit see if everythings alined and thank god it is


----------

